# Moving to Barcelona from the UK



## mccroryc2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi guys - this is my first post & still somewhat confused on how to use it.
Me & my partner are wanting to relocate to Barcelona along with our two little puppies, we have about €850.00 to spend on accommodation per month & do not really need a second bedroom - however some outdoor space for the dogs would be ideal. Where would you suggest?
We haven't looked at jobs but will more than
Likely get a job first at the English speaking call centres until we get summit sorted, so hopefully somewhere located near or not too far, 
I understand we must research this so much before moving but it's just tricky getting pointed in the right direction. 
Many thanks for ANY advice you can give 
Colin


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mccroryc2 said:


> Hi guys - this is my first post & still somewhat confused on how to use it.
> Me & my partner are wanting to relocate to Barcelona along with our two little puppies, we have about €850.00 to spend on accommodation per month & do not really need a second bedroom - however some outdoor space for the dogs would be ideal. Where would you suggest?
> We haven't looked at jobs but will more than
> Likely get a job first at the English speaking call centres until we get summit sorted, so hopefully somewhere located near or not too far,
> ...


:welcome:

I've moved you to _*Spain*_ 

I don't know Barcelona, but it has a reputation of being really expensive !!

have a really good read of the various recent threads, and take a peek at the 'sticky threads' above, too

the best advice I can give you would be to not come until you have a contracted job lined up


----------



## mccroryc2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hay guys - I'm new to this so don't even know how to use this, 
Just wanting to know where to start really in my search for homes, jobs, cost of living etc 
Thanks for any help you have


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

houses to let in barcelona. flats to let in barcelona &#151 idealista.com


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you have a good bit of money behind you for support? What skills do you and your partner have?

Read and read again the posts on the forum. You MIGHT get call centre work, very low pay, NO security and they turn over staff quicker than a burger flipper in a cafe.

Unemployment is sky high, much much higher than the UK and for every job you apply for you will be competing against unemployed Spanish workers. There is no benefit system so no rent paid, no dole...nothing, nada, zip, nowt.

Don't sell any property you have in the UK and bring enough month to last you at least six months (about £12,000 min) and keep money for air tickets/petrol/ferry home even if you get work as there is no guarantee your job will continue. Spain's economy will double dip, i.e. get worse in the future.

Sorry to sound gloomy but for the next few years unless you are very specialised in an area thats needed and speak a good level of Spanish moving to Spain is for those on good pensions/investments or as said very skilled in a needed area of employment.

Lots of people come here with the same idea as you ("I'll get work in..." "I can turn my hand to anything" and while that was enough a few years ago its not now 

Do your research and think long and hard on what you will do...then think it through again because Spain has more brits leaving than arriving, hundreds if not thousands of brit homes for sale and not selling, hundreds of thousands of empty houses in Spain...no money, no (or very very few) mortgages being issued.

Think long and hard and good luck in your future endeavours.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mccroryc2 said:


> Hay guys - I'm new to this so don't even know how to use this,
> Just wanting to know where to start really in my search for homes, jobs, cost of living etc
> Thanks for any help you have


Look in this forum!

Search for costa del sol, Galicia, Madrid etc or cost of living, or flats in Barcelona, price of electricity whatever.

But if you need to work in Spain the first things you should look at are unemployment, jobs, work, economy, crisis etc. When you learn that "Real Spain" isn't siesta, sun, drinks by the pool and donkeys meandering their way back from the market, but that it is in fact over 20% unemployment with that rising to over 40% depending on area, sector and age group, cuts in health and education and Spanish emigration to Germany and the UK - you might want to consider other countries or even reconsider the UK.


----------

